# Mousepad Stylus Question . . .



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2014)

Does a stylus work on a laptop mousepad when you're wearing gloves? I can't imagine that it does since there's no path to the grounded chassis but I never used a stylus. When I'm in my shop I have to take off my glove to use the mousepad and it's too damn cold for that for more than a minute or two.


I guess attaching a ground wire from a stlyus to my grounded shop frame would work eh., or even better from my chassis to the stylus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Does a stylus work on a laptop mousepad when you're wearing gloves? I can't imagine that it does since there's no path to the grounded chassis but I never used a stylus. When I'm in my shop I have to take off my glove to use the mousepad and it's too damn cold for that for more than a minute or two.
> 
> 
> I guess attaching a ground wire from a stlyus to my grounded shop frame would work eh., or even better from my chassis to the stylus.


Good question ! I've never tried it, but I will ask my wife to try when she returns lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 8, 2014)

Is one of those cheap $10 or less wireless USB mouse deals not an option? Seems that would be a lot easier than trying to use a stylus, if it would even work.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 8, 2014)

It depends on the mousepad, I've got one laptop that you can use a stylus or gloves or a stick on and another that you have to have bare skin, the conductive stylus doesn't work with gloves on but they do make gloves with conductive thread like these that would work....

http://www.amazon.com/Aglove-Original-touchscreen-gloves-texting/dp/B004A9R9OM

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 8, 2014)

Just tried it and yes it does. Stylus works on ,y iPad and my iPhone with a glove


----------



## Tclem (Feb 8, 2014)

To cold in Texas. Whattttttttt


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2014)

Latex gloves also work on the istuff... In case you're in the middle of committing a crime and you'd like to update your Facebook status without worrying about leaving prints.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 8, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Latex gloves also work on the istuff... In case you're in the middle of committing a crime and you'd like to update your Facebook status without worrying about leaving prints.


I think I've read where dumb criminals have done that


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 8, 2014)

I tried it on our laptop touch pad and it works but not great. I know the sensitivity of the touch pad can be adjusted tho.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2014)

My bro in law bought a pen that has a rubber knob where an eraser would be and that is just what it is for.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2014)

My shop laptop is old - not sure it will work. Thanks for the tips I'm going try some of the stuff suggested. If I can't get anything to work I will shut down my outdoor activities until the temps climb to human habitable ranges.


----------

